# chocolate covered bacon



## mfreel (Feb 20, 2016)

It's easy.

Fry bacon.
Melt 1/2 cup dark chocolate morsels and 4 squares of chocolate almond bark.
Cover bacon with chocolate and place on a piece of waxed or butcher paper. (melt some peanut butter morsels and drizzle if you want)
Let cool.
Eat













Chocolate covered bacon.jpg



__ mfreel
__ Feb 20, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

I have never tried that.

I've seen it at Fairs, Looks good from here. I'll have to try it.

Al


----------

